# help with Specialized Allez Epic



## MONsterD (Jun 28, 2004)

Can anybody help me identify what model year this Specialized allez epic frame is? Will it accommodate an 8-spd Shimano 105 sc STI group?

Thanks!!!


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

1989.

you'll have to measure the spacing between the rear dropouts. it was originally 7 speed, but if the dropouts are 128mm instead of 126, it will probably do 8 speed. but get confirmation from someone who knows more about that stuff than me.


----------



## allezdude (Feb 18, 2003)

*noodle*

I bought one of these (new) when I first got into riding. Compared to a "modern" CF bike it is a noodle. Also check for galvanic corrosion at the lugs. My frame failed at the BB and was replaced under warranty.


----------



## Chainstay (Mar 13, 2004)

*I have the brochure*

I would agree that it's an 89. It came with a 7 speed either Ultegra or DA with Biopace chainrings. The DA version came with Mavic Open 4CD rims and Shimano clipless pedals, first edition. Of course most of the other stuff was Specialized.

On mine the left side chain stay seperated from the BB after about 3 years. Specialized replaced it on warranty. Until I broke the replacement frame in a crash eight years later this was my main ride for eleven years. My brother had one too and his lasted much longer before the down tube started to pull away from the head tube. He also rec'd a warranty replacement frame. I bet between my brother and I we put close to 100,000 miles on those bikes.

I like them. I don't care what anybody says. It wasn't all that whippy and delivered a smooth and stable ride.


----------



## Carbonman (Jan 6, 2006)

I have one (with red lettering) and have ridden it since buying it used in '98. It's equipped with DA 8-speed and is still a nice ride. It isn't as stiff as my new Argon 18 Platinum but is still very comfortable on the body. Mine originally came with an aluminium front fork and was a little hard on the arms and shoulders during centuries and really fast downhills. Replaced it with a Profile BRC carbon fork and smoothed the ride considerably. I'm keeping it as my wet weather bike.
Do these frames have a lifetime warranty?


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Carbonman said:


> I have one (with red lettering) and have ridden it since buying it used in '98. It's equipped with DA 8-speed and is still a nice ride. It isn't as stiff as my new Argon 18 Platinum but is still very comfortable on the body. Mine originally came with an aluminium front fork and was a little hard on the arms and shoulders during centuries and really fast downhills. Replaced it with a Profile BRC carbon fork and smoothed the ride considerably. I'm keeping it as my wet weather bike.
> Do these frames have a lifetime warranty?


that would be a 1990. 

i think the warranty for Specialized's early carbon frames was five years.


----------



## loosecannon (Aug 26, 2002)

i think the warranty for Specialized's early carbon frames was five years.[/QUOTE]

I had a 1993 Epic. Came with a lifetime warranty. (Original owner only; non-transferable).


----------



## MONsterD (Jun 28, 2004)

Thank you very much for all the replies. I have heard of owners swear by the ride quality and integrity of the frame, but I've also heard about cases about the tubes coming unbonded from the lugs. I even read somewhere that the models with the silver lugs were more notorious for this compared to the ones with the flat gray colored lugs. I saw this frame on ebay as I have been trying took for a frame I can hang my old Shimano 105 8-spd group on.

Anyways, I wrote to Specialized to ask if they have any more info on this and this was their reply:

I believe it is a 1993, but I do not have a catalog for that year, so I am not positive. The headset is 1", BB is a 68 mm, and the seat post is 27.2 mm. We have one of those hanging in the office, and we measured the rear spacing at 126 mm. I'd double check your rear spacing and then check with Shimano to see if it's possible to fit a 8 speed hub inside it. I should tell you, at this point, Specialized recommends the retirement of those lugged carbon fiber frames, as they had an intended life of ten years.

Cheers, 

Specialized Customer Service/Online Store
1137 South 3800 West
Salt Lake City UT 84104
877-808-8154


Kudos to the guys at Specialized for taking the time out. And everybody please take note of the last sentence in their reply, for safety's sake.

Maybe I should just go look for a steel frame instead?

Again, thanks for all the comments. Much appreciated.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

MONsterD said:


> Specialized recommends the retirement of those lugged carbon fiber frames, as they had an intended life of ten years.


a manufacturer actually admitting a 10 year lifespan, even if it's years after the frame was pulled out out of production!?!

glad i never bought one of those.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

MONsterD said:


> Maybe I should just go look for a steel frame instead?
> 
> Again, thanks for all the comments. Much appreciated.


that's how i'd go. i'd be kinda leery of buying any of those older bonded tubed frames, even in aluminum. but especially early carbon fiber, cause the learning curve for manufacturing them was still rather new.


----------



## loosecannon (Aug 26, 2002)

Anyways, I wrote to Specialized to ask if they have any more info on this and this was their reply:

I believe it is a 1993, but I do not have a catalog for that year, so I am not positive. The headset is 1", BB is a 68 mm, and the seat post is 27.2 mm. We have one of those hanging in the office, and we measured the rear spacing at 126 mm. I'd double check your rear spacing and then check with Shimano to see if it's possible to fit a 8 speed hub inside it. I should tell you, at this point, Specialized recommends the retirement of those lugged carbon fiber frames, as they had an intended life of ten years.

Cheers, 

Specialized Customer Service/Online Store
1137 South 3800 West
Salt Lake City UT 84104
877-808-8154


Hmm. My 1993 Epic Pro had yellow lettering and it came with 8 speed Dura Ace. The Allez Epic name was used earlier in the production run. Those bikes may be spaced for 7 speed but the '93 was 8 speed.

This is the first I've heard of Specialized claiming an intended 10 year lifespan for those frames. Perhaps they want them retired to keep people from filing warranty claims.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

it's definitely a 1989. the purple accents around the decals, and the name 'Specialized' in a different font than that used on the company advertising and logo all indicate so. 

my 1989 Specialized Sirrus has exactly those same purple accented decals, the lettering in the same yellow color, and 'Specialized' in the same lettering font. plus I have the catalog to confirm. here's scan of the catalog page.


----------



## Kuyakoy (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi, I was looking for some review of this Specialized Allez Epic and I landed on this forum. I am from Philippines and new to road bike. Someone here is selling this kind of bike for around USD434 with all Dura Ace parts. 

I would like to hear from you if this is a good deal considering the bike or frame is 1993? Is it dangerous to ride this kind of old bike even I plan to tune or lubricate most of its parts?

Looking forward to your suggestions.


----------



## suhinaffy (Dec 13, 2008)

can you identify this frame ? what components am i best putting on it ?


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

hard to say, as I've misplaced my catalogs from 1994-1996. But by that point, I think they'd largely abandoned the carbon frames in favor of their M2. And they had started painting the lugs in the same color as the frame. 

From the pics, that looks like a burgundy type color with the silver lugs. It's hard to tell without bigger pictures, but they did make an Epic frame in a sort of burgundy/black fade in 1993, but that had painted lugs, and yellow decals. 

So, somewhere around 1992-1994 is my guess.


----------



## suhinaffy (Dec 13, 2008)

heres some bigger pics


----------



## crossracer (Jun 21, 2004)

I have one of the dulled aluminum luged ones and love it. I built it with NOS 600 EX parts including unaero cable routing. I rode it a bunch last year and have it set up for 9 speed. It is a great ride, comfortable and smooth. 
Bill


----------



## stringer (Jun 23, 2008)

My friend has an Epic for sale 56 frame. I think it's a 91. It is purple carbon and had Shimano 600 Ultegra on it. Never heard of it. It is brand new ... never assembled all these years still in the box. 

I told him he would be lucky to get $400 for it


----------



## monocognizant (Sep 12, 2008)

I have a what I believe is a 95 Epic. It's the same frame but it was painted blue. I bought mine (frame and fork) for $40 at a swap &sell, I then sanded it all down and painted the lugs black and clear coated the carbon tubes. I retired the frame this year but.....had to bring it out of retirement again due to cracking the frame I replaced it with. The ride quality is pretty good and it is stable feeling going into the turns but, it does turn into a noodle on out of the saddle climbs. In fact, the chain stays flex so much that the rear tire (23mm) will rub but, like I said, it's only an issue on out of the saddle climbs. I will retire this frame again as soon as I gather enough cash to buy a new frame but, for now, old faithfull lives on. :thumbsup:


----------



## dmak (Oct 3, 2011)

Could someone identify this frame for me? Sorry to bump an old thread, but I couldn't make a new one since I am a new user. 

I wanted to know more about it and the warranty information. I was told that they would warranty the bike if there was something wrong with it as in if it broke because Specialized had a lot of inconsistencies. Also what should I check for on this bike?


----------



## wai2fast (Dec 16, 2005)

Send Specialized's customer service a message via twitter @themasterlink. I'm sure they can hook you up with all the info there.


----------



## dmak (Oct 3, 2011)

wai2fast said:


> Send Specialized's customer service a message via twitter @themasterlink. I'm sure they can hook you up with all the info there.


Thanks for the quick reply. I'll try that and post an update. However, I need to find out what year is this bike.


----------

